# Lick and stick average time frame.



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry for no update,guys.

It is getting to -7 C(19.4 F) around here with windchill around -14 C (6.8F) so we were waiting on heating equipment and insulated tarps.

They also change where they want stone at,so I had to wait for new prints and build ups they are doing on some of the walls.

Its roughly 1040 sq ft,plenty of straight run,hope to get wire on today and get everything tarped up and good to go for scratch coat.


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

I204,
It felt chilly here today so I can only imagine the difference and wish you luck! Not the best time of the year to show your chops, though I suspect you might pony up.

D.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Wire is up,just gonna put corner beads for crisp edges ...-17 today so got couple of days off.

Planning on scratch coating everything in a day on tuesday (+6 C),wednesday will be +3,thursday should be +5...so will take gamble that accelerator combined with insulated tarps will keep it warm enough (overnight will be -1-4)

Not sure whether to heat or not,any thoughts?
Thinking plus temperatures during the day combined with accelerator should do the trick.

Also waiting on archie to approve my idea of subbing flashing for stone sill for aestetics.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

That is some unfortunate weather you're experiencing, I'm aiming that towards the trade. I'd imagine that if you could get your work to stick and there are no expected outside forces to disturb it, (other than the weather), It will cure in the spring. I'm just advocating that it's O.K. to lay if you are getting the culture stone to stick till the end of the day without falling off. The worst that could happen is having to piece in some bits that may fall off. If that did happen you could inspect the site at a later date. If it's sticking now there's not going to be any substantial foreseeable problems- IMO.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Masonry should be heated overnight if the temps are getting down to about 25. You are way past that.

You should be working with a heated stone, in a heated environment, heated over night.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Got the heater and tarps there.

gonna suck tarping small area at the time and waiting for it to dry :laughing:


----------



## Claylightning (Nov 20, 2011)

JBM said:


> I'm not a bricklayer I'm a Mason.


Man baltimore sure is dead were is all the work at I heard cali?


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

JBM said:


> I used to be able to do a chimney quicker then a cat would lick its ass. You know what, no one cared, the money is spent and I have a bad back.


Why was the cat licking a chimney's ass? :blink:


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Young_Buck said:


> Why was the cat licking a chimney's ass? :blink:


You got it all wrong greenhorn, your supposed to lick the cats ass before you start a chimney. :whistling


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

dakzaag said:


> You got it all wrong greenhorn, your supposed to lick the cats ass before you start a chimney. :whistling


That is the one and only true,ancient,genuine way :clap:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Claylightning said:


> Man baltimore sure is dead were is all the work at I heard cali?


upper Saskatchewan


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

I heard there is a "cats" forum. Is this it?


----------



## Mudhere (Nov 9, 2011)

:laughing:I can just see a cat stuck to a wall by its ass:laughing:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Mudhere said:


> :laughing:I can just see a cat stuck to a wall by its ass:laughing:


Yeah, first 'a hog in the wall', now cats too... 

There really is a lot to learn about masonry


----------



## Paul's (Oct 14, 2010)

I had a condo job a few years ago that had a chimney at each end of the building. I taught 2 helpers/apprentices to build the scaffolding, paper, wire, scratch, install and strike off the joints and tear down the scaffolding. Total was 320 square ft. They did it in 2 1/2 days. They were happy and I was able to work on other things. A win for everyone.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry for no update guys,I did not start until yesterday...came down with pretty bad cold,could not get myself out of bed...so now every sunny day I gotta hit the wall...hope there are some good ones left.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I know i can't do 200 sqft in a day. But I also make a hell of an attempt to hide all my cuts. Drives me nuts to see the cut stone. My average is 75sqft myself but that includes time for lath and parge. I don't do alot of cultured stone type stuff so maybe that's why and I almost always get asked to do dry fit ledgestone. Actually I could see 200 pretty easy with profit. 

Please explain the use of corner bead for the corners.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> .
> 
> Please explain the use of corner bead for the corners.


well for one I am perfection freak sometimes and I like crisp edges on my scratch coat.

I also find you need to give jointing to two sheets meeting on the corner and making your own in cases where you have bull-nose corners is not acceptable(not for me anyway)...corner pieces are made under 90 degree angle and you going have to put more mortar on back than necessary if you had 90 degree corner.

Maybe I am just wasting money but for 2$ 8 ft pieces its worth it.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> I also find you need to give jointing to two sheets meeting on the corner and making your own in cases where you have bull-nose corners is not acceptable(not for me anyway)...corner pieces are made under 90 degree angle and you going have to put more mortar on back than necessary if you had 90 degree corner.


 I don't get it. Are you saying that because the corners overlap they end up being more than 90? Corner bead is for drywall, how does that help with diamond lath? 

When I do cultured stone/eldorado etc.. I put my mud on the stone and press it into the scratch coat. For the corners I don't put it all the way into the corners of the stone and sinced i furrow it, it has room to displace. I know I've removed corners that I've done like that and there's mud on the entire corner stone and the entire corner of the building. 

Corner bead seems weird to me. Also what do you mean by bull nose corners. That's another drywall term from what I'm familiar with. Never seen a house with bullnose outside corners.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> I don't get it. Are you saying that because the corners overlap they end up being more than 90? Corner bead is for drywall, how does that help with diamond lath?
> 
> When I do cultured stone/eldorado etc.. I put my mud on the stone and press it into the scratch coat. For the corners I don't put it all the way into the corners of the stone and sinced i furrow it, it has room to displace. I know I've removed corners that I've done like that and there's mud on the entire corner stone and the entire corner of the building.
> 
> Corner bead seems weird to me. Also what do you mean by bull nose corners. That's another drywall term from what I'm familiar with. Never seen a house with bullnose outside corners.


So you basically telling me that I am a drywaller? You are a funny guy. Go get a little education...if you have never seen corner beads in masonry you are either clueless or not a mason. Thats a simple explanation to your post.


----------

